# How I'm getting rid of all my hyperpigmentation/scars - no foundation for me!



## mufey (Apr 22, 2010)

So I know that women of color like myself can have a pretty rough time with hyperpigmentation and uneven skin tone. I have acne scars and generally dull looking skin and i've been trying the regimen described on this blog for about a week now and the results are amazing! My skin is so much more even and my scars are starting to fade! Lol i sound like a saleslady but I came across this website on MUA and have been reading ever since...

Not sure if im allowed to post it here but its just a blog and its not selling anything or even telling you to buy a specific brand. It's more like a lesson on the types of things you need to look out for.

Btw this is a guys blog but the owner seems to _really_ know skin and i've been using his tips for a while now. My skin has never been better, no more acne thanks to what i learnt and now i'm fading my scars - i can even skip foundation now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Anyway, just thought i would share but feel free to delete if im not allowed to :/

SCforM: How to get a bright and even skin tone.


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_So I know that women of color like myself can have a pretty rough time with hyperpigmentation and uneven skin tone. I have acne scars and generally dull looking skin and i've been trying the regimen described on this blog for about a week now and the results are amazing! My skin is so much more even and my scars are starting to fade! Lol i sound like a saleslady but I came across this website on MUA and have been reading ever since...

Not sure if im allowed to post it here but its just a blog and its not selling anything or even telling you to buy a specific brand. It's more like a lesson on the types of things you need to look out for.

Btw this is a guys blog but the owner seems to really know skin and i've been using his tips for a while now. My skin has never been better, no more acne thanks to what i learnt and now i'm fading my scars - i can even skip foundation now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anyway, just thought i would share but feel free to delete if im not allowed to :/

SCforM: How to get a bright and even skin tone._

 
The best thing that I know of is hydroquinone cream or gel. Applied directly to the dark spots can lighten them over time. There's one preparation available OTC (2% I believe...) and another that is Rx only that is 4%. Also there are some prescription preparations that also contain sunscreens.  However, they have been on and off backorder status for past couple of years. See your dermatologist to determine if that would be right for you, as some people can have reactions if their skin is too sensitive. 

Another option is vitamin e oil (or cream).  But again, speak to your derm before starting that type of regimen. HTH dear!!!


----------



## sinergy (Apr 23, 2010)

I read an article in an allure magazine about the OTC hydroquinone creams and found one for around five dollars at walmart. it is 3 percent. and it works great it can be used under makeup also. i couldnt believe the difference in my skin tone and how it helped fade my scars. but thank you for this website, ill be sure to check it out!


----------



## miss rochelle (Apr 23, 2010)

thank you for posting the article! i read it and i do a lot of the things it mentions. i only wish i could use a skin tone-evening type of lotion, though. it just doesn't fit into my skincare regimen. 

i currently use a prescription topical (duac) which has virtually eliminated acne in my problem areas (forehead and chin). my "plan of attack" for getting rid of hyperpigmentation was to stop the source of it, my breakouts. it's been a couple of months since starting duac but my skin looks SO much better. i also try to exfoliate (olay at-home microdermabrasion) once a week to help skin cell turnover.


----------



## mufey (Apr 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_The best thing that I know of is hydroquinone cream or gel. Applied directly to the dark spots can lighten them over time. There's one preparation available OTC (2% I believe...) and another that is Rx only that is 4%. Also there are some prescription preparations that also contain sunscreens.  However, they have been on and off backorder status for past couple of years. See your dermatologist to determine if that would be right for you, as some people can have reactions if their skin is too sensitive. 

Another option is vitamin e oil (or cream).  But again, speak to your derm before starting that type of regimen. HTH dear!!!_

 
Hydroquinone has now been proven to be cytotoxic and is illegal in most countries though. The only way to use it safely is to use it for 3 months and then stop using it for 3 months over and over. Oh and also it's not meant to be used on large surface areas like your whole face - that what increases absorption into the blood and liver problems. It was actually designed only to use on specific areas or spots.

I asked my derm about this a while ago and that's what he told me. He thinks it works but it is dangerously misused by people who use it all over their face and people who use it for longer than 3 months at a time. He said the first ever regular users of hydroquinone are starting to report health problems which shows major long term health risks if you dont use it properly.

Scary stuff!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_Hydroquinone has now been proven to be cytotoxic and is illegal in most countries though. The only way to use it safely is to use it for 3 months and then stop using it for 3 months over and over. Oh and also it's not meant to be used on large surface areas like your whole face - that what increases absorption into the blood and liver problems. It was actually designed only to use on specific areas or spots.

I asked my derm about this a while ago and that's what he told me. He thinks it works but it is dangerously misused by people who use it all over their face and people who use it for longer than 3 months at a time. He said the first ever regular users of hydroquinone are starting to report health problems which shows major long term health risks if you dont use it properly.

Scary stuff!_

 
I am aware of of side effects/adverse reactions. But they're not as common as you would think. I was under the impression that it was just a few spots of darker color... If your entire face has hyperpigmentation then wouldn't that just be your skin color? I'm not being a smartass but just curious. Also, hydroquinone shouldn't be use for very long and is applied sparingly. You shouldn't need any more that just a pea-sized amount for all the spots....  Didn't go to pharmacy school for nothin'. Also take into consideration that your doc said "misused" and ANY medication can cause harm if not taken/used the way it's prescribed. Hopefully this didn't offend you.... Also, in my original post I meant to say start with the OTC treatment and if you didn't see great results then get a prescription for it... 

I know it's almost like comparing apples to oranges, but take in account Tylenol. If misused, you risk liver failure. It doesn't take a lot to put you into that danger zone. 

I still stand by my opinion. However, it's your body and your face so do what you think is right for you and I hope it works! God, I wish I could go foundation free. LOL.


----------



## mufey (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm just going on what my dermatologist said, I didn't go to a pharmacy school! Either way I personally feel safer not using that particular ingredient in my skincare.


----------



## angelynv (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks so much for this mufey! Can I ask what specific products you use? Also I have an AHA cream - Neostrata which i use at night to exfoliate but am slihgtly concerned about using a Vit C topical cream underneath it - my skin is sensitive so worried about using strong prods on my skin and also wondering whether AHA cream would be affected if using a topical cream underneath it? I know that you may not be able to answer these questions specifically but just wondering how you have been getting on with what you have been using. Thanks!


----------



## Dr_Girlfriend (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mufey* 

 
_I'm just going on what my dermatologist said, I didn't go to a pharmacy school! Either way I personally feel safer not using that particular ingredient in my skincare._

 
My apologies! Apparently over the past few days I've forgotten how to properly comprehend! For some reason I thought you were asking for advice... Again, my apologies...


----------



## JustDivine (Apr 24, 2010)

The status of hydroquinone is debateable, but the fact that it has been banned in many countries besides under prescription, it should be handled and used with caution.
4% hydroquinone is the gold-standard for efficient and effective treatment of hyperpigmentation. That is not in issue. But the potential effects of this mean that I will not use it. There is a new Clinique product which you probably have heard of, Even Better Clinical. It is the only product available on the market which gives the same results as 4% hydroquinone within the same time period, ie. it is comparable to the 4% HQ, without a prescription and obviously, without the potential harm.

I have been using this for a few months, and honestly, though I was very sceptical, I can attest to the efficacy of this. I am seriously impressed. I am on my second bottle, and I cant speak highly of this enough. It really does fade hyperpigmentation, to the point now where my skin looks lush without foundation, despite years of wearing it to cover PIH from eczema.
My skin is just radiant, clear and even. I don't think words can quite explain!

I KNOW it must sound like I am advertising/selling/giving you a commercial....and I don't often rave about products because I am hugely sceptical of skincare claims (esp regarding skin tone, because as a WOC, most stuff on the "general" beauty market is not sufficient for my hyperpigmentation) and I have never believed that a beauty brand/premium skincare brand could actually *properly *address the issue of hyperpigmentation, to the satisfaction of women of colour (rather than "sun damage" or "brown spots" on fairer skin).

I have used many things over the years...natural products, vitamin C, soaps, homemade exfoliators, lemon juice, fade creams, legal/illegal(!) etc...Many of which took loooong periods to work (as in, gentle/subtle fading over years). I am sold on the Even Better Clinical for life, and Clinique is a company and a brand which I have come to trust and believe in over the years.

I think its definitely worth a try.....!


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 10, 2010)

I've been using Ambi for about 2mos. once/day and have noticed a slight clear up of brown spots.


----------



## sss215 (May 11, 2010)

RX for brown skin's naturally flawless works for me. especially at night when your skin cells rejuvenate.   Its hydroquinone free.


----------



## stilett0s (May 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dr_Girlfriend* 

 
_The best thing that I know of is hydroquinone cream or gel. Applied directly to the dark spots can lighten them over time. There's one preparation available OTC (2% I believe...) and another that is Rx only that is 4%. Also there are some prescription preparations that also contain sunscreens.  However, they have been on and off backorder status for past couple of years. See your dermatologist to determine if that would be right for you, as some people can have reactions if their skin is too sensitive. 

Another option is vitamin e oil (or cream).  But again, speak to your derm before starting that type of regimen. HTH dear!!!_

 
Hydroquinone is AWFUL for your skin. There are natural cremes and supplements that are much safer and much more effective than hydroquinone. OTC fade creams contain this and other bleaches that have no business being near skin. Kojic acid is a safe alternative. Clark's Botanical makes a really effective (and really expensive) cream that a lot of people swear by. Neutrogena and Clinique have both come out with lines specifically targeted at WOC with this problem. The Neutrogena one seems to be rather popular. If all else fails, a skilled dermatologist can help find the right course of treatment.

On a personal note...Lush's Ocean Salt has faded the spots under my cheeks quite well. I saw a difference in about two months. It costs more than the OTC treatments, but less than prescription.


----------

